# New 566 and 555..I dont understand



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

So they are saying that the 566 is a replacement for the 555. I don't understand since the 555 seemed to go for just about 1100-1200 and this frameset will be 1999. I know there isn't much info released ut I am wondering if its more bike or if this id due to the economy and all the 09 bike stuff going up?


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

MSRP for the 555 framset is closer to $1500 than $1100.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

After looking further I just saw that...my question still stands though is this a Justifiable <o></o>price increase


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*justifiable???*

The tubes have a great deal more shaping to provide a combination of vertical compliance without sacrificing lateral stiffness. Looks like a lot of engineering went into the frame's design. As far as being "justifiable", is a 585 worth $2700 or a 586 worth $4000? It's more about demand and what the market will bear than the amount of material and labor that goes into the frame. I'm sure a frame the goes for 4K does not cost twice as much to make as one that goes for 2K.

I always recommend buying frames on closeout deals, unless you want want or need the frame urgently. I paid the full $3000 price for my 2006 special edition red/black 585, but I did get free shipping and no sales tax. The paint job is really special and it was worth it to me. I just bought a 585 Ultra for $1989 at Excel sports. Obviously a better deal and the timing was right for me. The frame is replacing my 2004 KG461, which retailed for $1750 back then. The new 566 seems like a bargain compared to the KG461.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I am considering buying this frame. I am not too familar with Look but I have read they make quality stuff. So I assume them stating this as an entry level bike shouldnt scare me that ts a cheap model? Its the only Look Frame that will fit me nd the price looks great so just waiting to get some more info on the bike


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Don't forget the 566 apparently comes with a Ergo 4 seatpost ($$$) as well.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

that is a very pricey post..I didnt see anywhere mentioning it came with a post for the frameset where did you find that info?


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ah...bad intel on my end. I misinterpreted the following: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php...s/look_road_intro_08/Look_2009_566_Ergopost_4


----------

